# |電柱|･ω･`)ﾉ ﾔｧ Hiya~!



## leelee. (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi ladies! I'm Leelee and I'm 15. I recently got into the make-up craze because I have _so_ many cousins that are absolutely in love with it. I always felt left out in their conversations so I thought "If you can't beat them, join 'em!"​ 
. . . And thus, my obsession for make-up began.o(≧∇≦)o​I've been a lurker in this forum for a while and I already learned a ton of things, so why not join?

I hope that I'll be able to learn even more from here and make more friends~!
♪♪(((≧▽≦)八(≧▽≦)八(≧▽≦)))♪♪​


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 19, 2008)

Well Hello!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome! This is such an awesome community, hope you find it helpful with all of us here!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

